# Masterbuilt 20070106 30-Inch Electric Smokehouse Smoker



## cgrose60 (Nov 16, 2014)

Got my new MES on Wednesday but didn't have the time to season it till Saturday. Slipped my ChefAlarm through the vent to double check thermometer and set it for 275 degrees. I then went upstairs and heard the alarm going off, by the time I got downstairs the ChefAlarm was at 375 degrees and the MES was at 325 even though I had set it for 275. Quickly turned it off and opened the door for it to cool down.  After it cooled down I tried it again but it kept wanting to go over the 275 I set it for, this time it went up to 300 b4 I shut it down. Of course being a Saturday there is no customer service at Masterbuilt. Any one else had this problem straight out of the box?


----------



## ladygt (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, I got a brand new one from QVC and attempted to season it.  We couldn't get the temp higher than 111* for three hours. Sent it back for a variety of reasons, but mainly because of all the problems experienced by members. We didn't want to deal with the possibility of defective parts in the future.


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 20, 2014)

LadyGT thanks for the reply. I called Masterbuilt on Monday and sat an hour and a half on ignore (hold) b4 I talked to Customer Service.  Then on top of that the person that I talked to kept arguing with me about the temperature fluctuation. She kept insisting that there is a 10 to 15 degree difference between what the Control Box says and the heat inside the smoker. I kept trying to tell her there was a 50 degree difference and not a 10 to 15 degree and the temp kept rising. Finally, she asked me if I wanted to send the unit back or have her send me a new control box, I opted for the new control box. So as luck would have it I have yet to use the new smoker or season it in over a week.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 20, 2014)

The Masterbuilt 20070106 looks identical to the model 20070910 I bought over two years ago. The MBTech Guy explained how some of those model numbers come about so this model might have been made at a different time than mine or there could be another reason for the different model number.

Mine is still working great.


----------



## ladygt (Nov 20, 2014)

Call me crazy, but I would have requested a whole new unit.  For the purchase price, I feel a customer SHOULD NOT have to repair this product him/herself right out of the box.  To be kept on hold for 1 1/2 hours and the customer service rep argue with me about my experience is unacceptable.  On the other hand, the time spent on hold may be indicative about the company itself.  After reading the many threads about this model's problems, I cannot believe people still purchase them.  Forum members have posted that Masterbuilt has been sending out free parts to fix their problems. It's quite obvious to me that the original materials used to manufacture them are of poor quality.  I do not understand how the company can afford to stay in business if they are continuously replacing parts at no charge. I guess they can afford to because the smokers are produced in CHINA.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 20, 2014)

LadyGT said:


> Call me crazy, but I would have requested a whole new unit.  For the purchase price, I feel a customer SHOULD NOT have to repair this product him/herself right out of the box.  To be kept on hold for 1 1/2 hours and the customer service rep argue with me about my experience is unacceptable.  On the other hand, the time spent on hold may be indicative about the company itself.  After reading the many threads about this model's problems, I cannot believe people still purchase them.  Forum members have posted that Masterbuilt has been sending out free parts to fix their problems. It's quite obvious to me that the original materials used to manufacture them are of poor quality.  I do not understand how the company can afford to stay in business if they are continuously replacing parts at no charge. I guess they can afford to because the smokers are produced in CHINA.


and for some strange reason people keep buying them.....go figure


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2014)

cgrose60 said:


> Got my new MES on Wednesday but didn't have the time to season it till Saturday. Slipped my ChefAlarm through the vent to double check thermometer and set it for 275 degrees. I then went upstairs and heard the alarm going off, by the time I got downstairs the ChefAlarm was at 375 degrees and the MES was at 325 even though I had set it for 275. Quickly turned it off and opened the door for it to cool down.  After it cooled down I tried it again but it kept wanting to go over the 275 I set it for, this time it went up to 300 b4 I shut it down. Of course being a Saturday there is no customer service at Masterbuilt. Any one else had this problem straight out of the box?


I wish mine would get that hot Crispy Birds. Try setting it at 200* use your chefalarm to learn its spike.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 20, 2014)

cgrose60 said:


> LadyGT thanks for the reply. I called Masterbuilt on Monday and sat an hour and a half on ignore (hold) b4 I talked to Customer Service.  Then on top of that the person that I talked to kept arguing with me about the temperature fluctuation. She kept insisting that there is a 10 to 15 degree difference between what the Control Box says and the heat inside the smoker. I kept trying to tell her there was a 50 degree difference and not a 10 to 15 degree and the temp kept rising. Finally, she asked me if I wanted to send the unit back or have her send me a new control box, I opted for the new control box. So as luck would have it I have yet to use the new smoker or season it in over a week.


I think you made the right decision. It's simple to replace the top controller. On my MES 30 I typically see a temp fluctuation of about 15 degrees either way depending on the controller cycle. However, after the smoker is started and after the initial heating cycle, the residual heat from the element can overshoot your set point. This should settle down after a few cycles when the temp is closer to the target temp more or less by a few degrees during each cycle. I typically see that +/- 15 degree swing but I also see the temp staying at my set point for a few minutes during each cycle. I think it all averages out to your set point, anyway.

I've only called MB customer service twice but was never put on hold for more than a few minutes. I've worked a lot of call centers and I know that the quality of customer service depends on who's answering the calls. Some CSRs know what they're talking about, others only THINK they know what they're talking about. This problem is at its worst with new hires.

Looks like you could have had a bad controller but as with all products made in China some of are superb quality while some factories/shifts/workers may turn out lemons.

Another thing to be aware of after you've used your smoker a few times (assuming the new controller fixes the problem) is keeping the rear interior wall clean. There are two electrical components on that wall: the high temp limit switch and the temp sensor that must be kept clean to avoid temp problems. I or someone can post more about these sensors another time. But now I also wonder if your MES came with a bad hi temp limit switch? I'd want a new replacement smoker if that were the case.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> and for some strange reason people keep buying them.....go figure


People keep buying them because we don't have $300+ to spend on a smoker, and the MES turns out some great stuff. I understand that the SI line and the like are quality smokers, but I believe the positive feedback FAR out weighs the negative in this case. I wonder if we had people post there photos of awesome stuff that was turned out in their MES, how many would come along and say "Well my never worked like yours...."

How about I get it started:













20141118_070050.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Nov 18, 2014


















20141117_004705.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Nov 17, 2014


















20141005_203850.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Oct 5, 2014


















20140922_071938.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 22, 2014


















20140906_193026.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 7, 2014


















20140824_120049(0).jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Aug 25, 2014


















20140818_172025_zpsmjoihr7i.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Aug 18, 2014






PS: I like making sausage


----------



## daricksta (Nov 20, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> People keep buying them because we don't have $300+ to spend on a smoker, and the MES turns out some great stuff. I understand that the SI line and the like are quality smokers, but I believe the positive feedback FAR out weighs the negative in this case. I wonder if we had people post there photos of awesome stuff that was turned out in their MES, how many would come along and say "Well my never worked like yours...."
> 
> How about I get it started:
> 
> ...


I just edited out the response to Chef Willie. It wasn't meant to be inserted here, rgautheir20420.

Seeing your photos of sausages is inspirational. I've got an electric meat grinder and a sausage stuffer so it's on my someday list to make my own sausage. A local butcher store sells pork. lamb, and synthetic sausage casings for when I'm ready to take the plunge. When you make sausage, do you hang them from the top rack or do you lay them across several racks?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 20, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Chef Willie, I fully agree with you. I've looked at those SI prices but I can't afford one. I bought a MES 30 Gen 1 because it was both a great smoker AND affordable. I've gotten some great tips on smoking with it in these groups and after buying the AMNPS I've gotten better each time. My MES is as good as I'd hoped it would be.
> 
> Seeing your photos of sausages is inspirational. I've got an electric meat grinder and a sausage stuffer so it's on my someday list to make my own sausage. A local butcher store sells pork. lamb, and synthetic sausage casings for when I'm ready to take the plunge. When you make sausage, do you hang them from the top rack or do you lay them across several racks?


As of now, I'm simply linking them and they sit on the racks. I have a wooden dowel that I'm planning to make a custom hanging rack (when I get around to it). Here's another picture for illustration purposes.













IMG_8843.jpeg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Oct 17, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2014)

cgrose60 said:


> Got my new MES on Wednesday but didn't have the time to season it till Saturday. Slipped my ChefAlarm through the vent to double check thermometer and set it for 275 degrees. I then went upstairs and heard the alarm going off, by the time I got downstairs the ChefAlarm was at 375 degrees and the MES was at 325 even though I had set it for 275. Quickly turned it off and opened the door for it to cool down.  After it cooled down I tried it again but it kept wanting to go over the 275 I set it for, this time it went up to 300 b4 I shut it down. Of course being a Saturday there is no customer service at Masterbuilt. Any one else had this problem straight out of the box?


Have you boil tested your "ChefAlarm" lately?

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 21, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> As of now, I'm simply linking them and they sit on the racks. I have a wooden dowel that I'm planning to make a custom hanging rack (when I get around to it). Here's another picture for illustration purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey--I can do this!

Do you make your own sausages or buy them?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 21, 2014)

All the sausage I've made were whole muscles, chopped, spiced, cured, ground, stuffed, and smoked myself. That's the fun in it for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However, you can hot smoked any fresh sausage the the store you want.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 21, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> All the sausage I've made were whole muscles, chopped, spiced, cured, ground, stuffed, and smoked myself. That's the fun in it for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whole _muscles_? You're the real deal. This calls for some brain picking.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 21, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Whole _muscles_? You're the real deal. This calls for some brain picking.


Ha I just mean I buy whole piece of meat. Which I usually use pork shoulder for sausage making, it's the best all around piece usually, and chop it up myself and what not. Most others around here that make their own try not to mess with pre ground stuff. The fresher the better. Feel free to PM me anytime about it. Always welcome to  help!


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 22, 2014)

It's a brand new unit but that is an excellent idea and I will give it a go. Thanks for the heads up. Did get a new controller from Masterbuilt and unit is working fine now. Making meat loaf on the MES right now.


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 22, 2014)

Got the new controller and she's doing just as you said, when first plugged in over shoots target temp but then comes on back down. Seasoned it a couple nights ago and now making smoked meat loaf. Temps are holding between 172-178 on controller so we're doing good. I will clean the back after every smoke and thanks for the heads up.  :)


----------



## daricksta (Nov 22, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Ha I just mean I buy whole piece of meat. Which I usually use pork shoulder for sausage making, it's the best all around piece usually, and chop it up myself and what not. Most others around here that make their own try not to mess with pre ground stuff. The fresher the better. Feel free to PM me anytime about it. Always welcome to  help!


Thanks, just PM'd you. I agree: grinding a pork shoulder or a chuck roast yourself is always the best way to go. Nothing like homemade burger mix. I don't do it that often because of time constraints AND the clean up involved afterwards.

Another goal of mine is to grind my own burger mix out of brisket and boneless beef short ribs. But about those short ribs: they're cut from the chuck; my wife made a slow cooked dish from those short ribs and I couldn't taste the difference between short ribs and boneless chuck pot roast.


Chef Willie said:


> and for some strange reason people keep buying them.....go figure


Chef Willie, I disagree with you and your statement "and for some strange reasonpeople keep buying them" is totally unfair. It's great that some people can afford SI smokers. I've looked at those SI prices but I sure can't afford one. I bought a MES 30 Gen 1 because it was both a great smoker AND affordable. I've gotten some great tips on smoking with it in these groups and after buying the AMNPS I've gotten better each time. My MES is as good as I'd hoped it would be. Oh, if you check out SI reviews you'll see that they have their own problems.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2014)

cgrose60 said:


> Got the new controller and she's doing just as you said, when first plugged in over shoots target temp but then comes on back down. Seasoned it a couple nights ago and now making smoked meat loaf. Temps are holding between 172-178 on controller so we're doing good. I will clean the back after every smoke and thanks for the heads up.  :)


172°-178° is a little low to be smoking uncured ground meat, unless I'm missing something.

I'd go with 225° at least. Should get the IT above 140° in no less than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 23, 2014)

Did the boil test last night and within -1 degree, temp never got above 211.1 and fluctuated back and forth to 210.9, not to shabby.


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 23, 2014)

Typing error, meant to say 272-278 degrees. Cooked till internal temp was 165, was a little pink inside, gonna shoot for 170 nxt time.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 23, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, just PM'd you. I agree: grinding a pork shoulder or a chuck roast yourself is always the best way to go. Nothing like homemade burger mix. I don't do it that often because of time constraints AND the clean up involved afterwards.
> 
> Another goal of mine is to grind my own burger mix out of brisket and boneless beef short ribs. But about those short ribs: they're cut from the chuck; my wife made a slow cooked dish from those short ribs and I couldn't taste the difference between short ribs and boneless chuck pot roast.
> 
> Chef Willie, I disagree with you and your statement "and for some strange reasonpeople keep buying them" is totally unfair. It's great that some people can afford SI smokers. I've looked at those SI prices but I sure can't afford one. I bought a MES 30 Gen 1 because it was both a great smoker AND affordable. I've gotten some great tips on smoking with it in these groups and after buying the AMNPS I've gotten better each time. My MES is as good as I'd hoped it would be. Oh, if you check out SI reviews you'll see that they have their own problems.


OK, OK.....I've seen the error of my post. My comment about the MES was a general one, based on the apparent problems with the new gen Mes. I know some of youse guys are making outstanding grub and sausages out of them and are to be commended for that....much like making superior meals out of a ECB. I bit the bullet on the SI by charging it and paying 100 a month to get it over with. I had intended to get the new MES from Cabelas but they were out of stock and then all the postings started about the issues so I was glad I didn't. And, yeah...I've read some of the problems SI owners have had and glad I didn't have those to deal with. It's hard enough to part with the cash and then to have problems is a real PITA. I'd really like a Yoder but settled for the much cheaper Char Griller pellet pusher with no S&H, so I can definitely relate to the cash flow issues, being retired and pretty much on fixed income now. So, I apologize for the comments on the MES......Willie


----------



## daricksta (Nov 24, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> OK, OK.....I've seen the error of my post. My comment about the MES was a general one, based on the apparent problems with the new gen Mes. I know some of youse guys are making outstanding grub and sausages out of them and are to be commended for that....much like making superior meals out of a ECB. I bit the bullet on the SI by charging it and paying 100 a month to get it over with. I had intended to get the new MES from Cabelas but they were out of stock and then all the postings started about the issues so I was glad I didn't. And, yeah...I've read some of the problems SI owners have had and glad I didn't have those to deal with. It's hard enough to part with the cash and then to have problems is a real PITA. I'd really like a Yoder but settled for the much cheaper Char Griller pellet pusher with no S&H, so I can definitely relate to the cash flow issues, being retired and pretty much on fixed income now. So, I apologize for the comments on the MES......Willie


I appreciate the apology, Willie. I'm always careful to just talk about the MES 30 digital Gen 1 because that's what I own. I make it a point never to repeat what others say about the Gen 2 because that would be indulging in heresay. If I lived someplace that was both warmer and drier most of the year AND if I could afford it, I'd go with a more expensive, offset competition-style smoker just to feel like I was barbecuing like the big boys. But we live on a budget and, for me, the MES 30 has more than proven itself as a bargain. Also, I live in Washington state so my MES stays in the garage all winter. It I left it outside it, a barrel-type smoker would rust and erode itself out of usefulness.

I'm always reading product reviews and I've written quite a few myself. I always find it amazing that much of the stuff I own and enjoy have been 1-star panned by others as pieces of junk. There's going to be lemons with all products. Some bad or good reviews are also phony reviews paid for by manufacturers either trying to pump up sales thru false positive reviews or trying to denigrate other products with false bad reviews for the same reason. I looked carefully at MES reviews before I bought one. When the average rating is 4+ stars and there's hundreds or thousands of reviews, you know a product is good.

You're a great guy and I love seeing your Qviews because no matter what you're using as a smoker, you're producing some really fine Q.


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 24, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> You're a great guy and I love seeing your Qviews because no matter what you're using as a smoker, you're producing some really fine Q.


What he said.


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 28, 2014)

I tried cleaning the back of the smoker the way the owners manual says with just water and it did nothing. What do you suggest for getting it clean? Any and all help on your part would be very appreciated.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 28, 2014)

Why do you want to clean it? Not really necessary unless things are growing or dripping off it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2014)

cgrose60 said:


> I tried cleaning the back of the smoker the way the owners manual says with just water and it did nothing. What do you suggest for getting it clean? Any and all help on your part would be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig


I just wipe off anything that's loose, so it doesn't fall on my food.

Other than that I clean my glass before every smoke, and Mrs Bear washes the grill racks that I use, because they touch the food.

I also change the foil wrappings on the water pan & on the bottom drip pan.

Bear


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't say thanks enough for the quick reply Bear. Have two 3 lb. chuck roasts that I will smoke for pulled beef tomorrow, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Dave,

I had read that you want to keep the high and low temp sensors clean on another posting.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 29, 2014)

I only clean dried food crud and grease buildups off the interior walls. I always clean the racks and the drip pan after each smoke. The one thing you _must _clean every time is the hi temp limit switch and the temp sensor on the back wall. I failed to keep that hi limit switch clean and my smoker jumped up to 295 degrees during a smoke when I wanted it to stay around 235. Had no control at all _until _I cleaned that switch and the controller again worked normally.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> I only clean dried food crud and grease buildups off the interior walls. I always clean the racks and the drip pan after each smoke. *The one thing you must clean every time is the hi temp limit switch and the temp sensor on the back wall. *I failed to keep that hi limit switch clean and my smoker jumped up to 295 degrees during a smoke when I wanted it to stay around 235. Had no control at all _until _I cleaned that switch and the controller again worked normally.


Thanks----I always forget to mention that !!!

However I only clean them once in awhile.

Bear


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 29, 2014)

Where exactly on the back wall is that hi temp limit switch and the temp sensor? Is it that little nubbin sticking out the back on the inside of the smoker? I tried cleaning that with just water and just water doesn't cut it.


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 29, 2014)

Never had good luck with just water. Have cleaned mine with 0000 steel wool. Looks like a little rod coming out the back. Hi temp limit switch is a flat thing on the opposite side, at least on my MES 40.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> Never had good luck with just water. Have cleaned mine with 0000 steel wool. Looks like a little rod coming out the back. Hi temp limit switch is a flat thing on the opposite side, at least on my MES 40.


Yup, What Dave said:

My sensor is a little to the right & a little below mid-point, and looks like a toggle switch.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 29, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks----I always forget to mention that !!!
> 
> However I only clean them once in awhile.
> 
> Bear


I think I hadn't cleaned mine in about 3-4 smokes and that's when I had the problem. Every time may be a bit much but I'm sure going to clean it every other time I use my smoker. Very easy to do.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 29, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> Never had good luck with just water. Have cleaned mine with 0000 steel wool. Looks like a little rod coming out the back. Hi temp limit switch is a flat thing on the opposite side, at least on my MES 40.


On the MES 30 Gen 1, the hi temp limit switch is round and about the size of a penny ( I think) with notches all around and is located on the left side. I take a damp paper towel and sometimes a toothpick and clean out everything. The temp sensor is on the right and looks like a toggle switch, the way Bear described it.


----------



## cgrose60 (Nov 29, 2014)

Found them Dave, did clean up with very, very hot water. Made 7 lbs pulled beef 2day, 7 hr smoke on the MES, beef is totally awesome dude! Used two chuck roasts, pulled apart with my hands. Used pecan chips, what a different but good flavor!


----------

